# 1% only ECE



## mgman715 (Jul 25, 2006)

I have 2 bright yellow stickers in the engine compartment of my 04 V6 next to the headlight assemblies that say "1% only ECE" with a headlight insigna to the left of this. Anyone know what this means?


----------



## depiry (Feb 16, 2005)

Xenon or halogen?? Have the same on a 2005 with Xenon. May be auto adjust tolerance. Marty


_Modified by depiry at 2:43 PM 8-11-2006_


----------



## mgman715 (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: (depiry)*

I believe they are Xenon headlights according to the dealer. However, my father in law has an Acura that has them and they appear much brighter than the Touareg.


----------



## mgman715 (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: 1% only ECE (mgman715)*

I just realized why the headlights on the new ( used) 04 Touareg I purchased in July are so dim. They don't work! What happened to the 120 point inspection when sold?


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: 1% only ECE (mgman715)*


----------



## rybocf (Jul 14, 2006)

Are they Xenons? When you say "Dim", how are you measuring? Is there a way to test this? 
How does this happen with Xenons, does the gas leak out or something? Not enough electrical charge?
-Ryan


----------



## mgman715 (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: (rybocf)*

Not sure what the problem is. All I know is the lights closest to the grill ( inside ) don't come on at all and when you switch from driving lights position on the switch, to full headlights, nothing happens. The dealer is convinced its the bulbs and is replacing them Wednesday. They, oh by the way, are dropping Volkswagen as of Friday and going exclusively Honda. Amazing they don't tell you that when you purchase the car. Fortunately, I am still under warranty for another 10k.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (mgman715)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mgman715* »_Not sure what the problem is. All I know is the lights closest to the grill ( inside ) don't come on at all and when you switch from driving lights position on the switch, to full headlights, nothing happens. The dealer is convinced its the bulbs and is replacing them Wednesday. They, oh by the way, are dropping Volkswagen as of Friday and going exclusively Honda. Amazing they don't tell you that when you purchase the car. Fortunately, I am still under warranty for another 10k.

If you have xenon lights, the inner lights are "flash to pass" only in the standard North American setting. Nothing is wrong with them.
If you have normal halogen lights, then those are high beams, and you do have a problem.
That said, if you have xenon lights, there is a setting that can be made with the dealers computer or a VAGCOM to enable those lights as an additional set of high beams. See the FAQ for the "Tricks you can do with a VAGCOM" thread.



_Modified by spockcat at 1:51 PM 8-14-2006_


----------



## mgman715 (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: (spockcat)*

...so what you are saying is that if these are Xenon lights, which the dealer led me to believe they were, the inner beams do nothing. 
When you pull the turn signal forward, I get a bright light, but still coming from the outer beams...i.e. nothing you do activates the inner beams. If this is the way it is supposed to work, these are by far the worst Xenon headlights I have seen. My father in law's 5 year old Acura has them and I would guess they are 5 times brighter.
Going to dealer tomorrow to have checked out before they go out of business on VW. One other dealer told me that my daytime running lights were in no way the headlights, even with Xenon headlights. We shall see.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (mgman715)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mgman715* »_...so what you are saying is that if these are Xenon lights, which the dealer led me to believe they were, the inner beams do nothing. 
When you pull the turn signal forward, I get a bright light, but still coming from the outer beams...i.e. nothing you do activates the inner beams. If this is the way it is supposed to work, these are by far the worst Xenon headlights I have seen. My father in law's 5 year old Acura has them and I would guess they are 5 times brighter.
Going to dealer tomorrow to have checked out before they go out of business on VW. One other dealer told me that my daytime running lights were in no way the headlights, even with Xenon headlights. We shall see.

No, I said if you have xenon lights, the inner lights are "flash to pass" lights. Pull the turn signal stalk towards you and they should come on. If they don't, then there is some fault somewhere with the system or with the bulbs or even with the computer's coding. 
The DRLs are the headlights. They can be switched to a user controlled option with the right computer coding. Again, this is in the FAQs.


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: 1% only ECE (mgman715)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mgman715* »_I have 2 bright yellow stickers in the engine compartment of my 04 V6 next to the headlight assemblies that say "1% only ECE" with a headlight insigna to the left of this. Anyone know what this means?

Back on topic








According to the shop manual for the Touareg:

*In the trim above the headlight, inclination measurements are stamped in "%". The headlights must be adjusted according to these measurements. Percentage information is based on a projection distance of 10 meters. For example: inclination of 1.0 % converts to approx. 10 cm.* 
I interpret this to mean that at a distance of 10 meters, the center of the low beam must be set to 10 cm below the height of the lamp.
For example, back up 10 meters from your garage door (all on a level surface, of course) and turn on your low beams. Assume the center of your headlight at the front of the Touareg is 1 meter (100 cm for those in Rio Linda). Turn on the low beams and measure the height of the center of the projected beam on the garage door - it should be 90 cm.
The manual is not really crystal clear on this point as it relies on some specialized equipment for headlight alignment, but I beleive it is a pretty good guess.
HTH


_Modified by henna gaijin at 5:03 AM 8-15-2006_


----------



## mgman715 (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: (mgman715)*

Dealer checked them out and they are OK ( if you want to call it that). The xenon headlights are just the outer beams..inside for Flash to pass only. Japanese mechanic said they are far dimmer than the Acura's or Lexus xenon's. My 01 Cherokee standard beams throw as much light, if not more.


----------



## laserpipes (Dec 2, 2001)

*Re: (mgman715)*

Something must be wrong with the lights. Our 04 Touareg has amazing amount of light. I am guessing they may be aimed wrong. Just curious, do your lights move up and down when you turn on the car? Just checking to see if your lights are really OEM Xenons. Japanese lights should not be brighter, definitely not "much brighter".


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (laserpipes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *laserpipes* »_Something must be wrong with the lights. Our 04 Touareg has amazing amount of light. I am guessing they may be aimed wrong. Just curious, do your lights move up and down when you turn on the car? Just checking to see if your lights are really OEM Xenons. Japanese lights should not be brighter, definitely not "much brighter".

Agreed. Clearly no complaints here. And when you turn on the 6 light salute, you can burn holes in the car in front of you if you are not careful.


----------



## mgman715 (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Yes...the lights seem to move up when you start the car, and they are blueish in color when shining on the workbench in front of the car in the garage. I tend to think they are aimed wrong as I need to use the fog lights or high beams on a normal dark road. Just the low beams are not enough and less than the halogens I have in my 6 year old Jeep. I may try the measuring theory on the garage door this weekend ( noted above) to see if I am even close to the measurement. I agree with the high beams and fog lights on, there is plenty of light, but it should be better with just the low beams. The dealer did not get into the height of the beams when I was there, just that they were functioning properly.


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (mgman715)*

Which dealer was this? Sounds like it's a good thing that they're getting out of the VW business. While there's a specific procedure in the repair manual for aiming the lights (IIRC), you can easily do this yourself with a _level_ surface, wall, tape measure and hex wrench.
How To Aim Headlamps and Auxiliary Lamps


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (mml7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mml7* »_Which dealer was this? Sounds like it's a good thing that they're getting out of the VW business. While there's a specific procedure in the repair manual for aiming the lights (IIRC), you can easily do this yourself with a _level_ surface, wall, tape measure and hex wrench.
How To Aim Headlamps and Auxiliary Lamps


Great How-To article. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## mgman715 (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: (henna gaijin)*

Thanks for the article. I will definitely check out the situation this weekend. Where is the adjustment for the xenon headlamps, if needed? 
Thanks


----------

